# Roux Tips and Tricks Playlist



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 9, 2016)

The Playlist

video #1: Inspection (by me)


Spoiler










video #2: First Block Efficiency (by GuRoux)


Spoiler










video #3: Second Block Fluidity (by me)


Spoiler










video #4: Second Block Efficiency (by GuRoux)


Spoiler










video #5: CMLL Recognition (by GuRoux)


Spoiler










video #6: CMLL (by me)


Spoiler










video #7: 6-Flip Repertiore (by GuRoux)


Spoiler










video #8: 4A: Edge Orientation (by me)


Spoiler










video #9: 4B: LR Edges (by GuRoux)


Spoiler










video #10: 4C: Edge Permutation (by me)


Spoiler











The Roux Tips and Tricks Playlist will consist of 10 videos with tips/tricks for every step of the roux method. 5 will be by me, 5 will be by GuRoux, and each of us will cover what we feel we are good at. The tips and tricks themselves will include basic and general things like how to practise a certain step, as well as more advanced/specific tricks for faster rouxers. The videos will be put into a playlist on my channel. Uploads will not be regular: we're both busy and can't guarantee anything, but we'll try our best not to take too long.

GuRoux's channel

(I'll also update the OP when a new video is released)


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 10, 2016)

Cool 

But I'm mostly just waiting for SB


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 10, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Cool
> 
> But I'm mostly just waiting for SB



moar FB stuffs first


----------



## TDM (Jan 10, 2016)

Really useful. Thanks!


----------



## SRV (Jan 10, 2016)

Yes! That's what I needed! 

Many thanks and looking forward to the rest


----------



## muchacho (Jan 10, 2016)

Good video, thanks!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 10, 2016)

TDM said:


> Really useful. Thanks!





SRV said:


> Yes! That's what I needed!
> 
> Many thanks and looking forward to the rest





muchacho said:


> Good video, thanks!



I'm always glad to help! I'll answer any questions or anything if you have any issues/need help with something/want advice/clarification from my rambling.


----------



## cubingbrothers (Jan 10, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> video #1: inspection
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3dPt5GqQy4&list=PLBHocHmPzgIjY20JUbPpq8ZqoRajYd_9M&index=1
> 
> ...



Please upload the second video to the playlist now. I REALLY need this kind of help. The first vid helped me so much


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 10, 2016)

cubingbrothers said:


> Please upload the second video to the playlist now. I REALLY need this kind of help. The first vid helped me so much



GuRoux is making the next vid. I have no control over when it will be uploaded. 

wow people actually learning things! thats great!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 16, 2016)

second video uploaded, added to playlist, and to the OP. check it out!


----------



## h2f (Jan 16, 2016)

Great job. Watching it I thought about switching back. Who knows?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 16, 2016)

h2f said:


> Great job. Watching it I thought about switching back. Who knows?



I'll say thanks on Kavin's behalf xD

go for it if you want!


----------



## h2f (Jan 16, 2016)

I'll wait till last part.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 23, 2016)

video #3 released and added to the OP!


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 23, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> video #3 released and added to the OP!



yay SB


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 23, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> yay SB






did you like it? any feedback?


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 23, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> did you like it? any feedback?



Honestly I can't say yet cause my phone doesn't play YouTube videos for some reason. Will feedback when I get the chance.


----------



## TorbinRoux (Jan 23, 2016)

Honestly this series is helping me switch back so much quicker and smoother. I commend you both  


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 23, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Honestly I can't say yet cause my phone doesn't play YouTube videos for some reason. Will feedback when I get the chance.



Great!



TorbinRoux said:


> Honestly this series is helping me switch back so much quicker and smoother. I commend you both
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk



You're welcome!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 30, 2016)

Fourth video uploaded, added to playlist, and to the OP. check it out!


----------



## Kudz (Jan 31, 2016)

Now I understend what those vids are. Great! Need to watch them, maybe my zcross wil improve


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 31, 2016)

Kudz said:


> Now I understend what those vids are. Great! Need to watch them, maybe my zcross wil improve



Haha what did you think they were? Cool. (What's a zcross? )


----------



## TDM (Jan 31, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Haha what did you think they were? Cool. (What's a zcross? )



Z is next to X on keyboards, so it's probably a typo for X-cross. Unless Polish keyboards are very different from UK ones, in which case I don't know...

The video was helpful, thanks. I didn't learn as much from this as I did from others, but I got one new thing out of it, so that's good.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 31, 2016)

TDM said:


> Z is next to X on keyboards, so it's probably a typo for X-cross. Unless Polish keyboards are very different from UK ones, in which case I don't know...
> 
> The video was helpful, thanks. I didn't learn as much from this as I did from others, but I got one new thing out of it, so that's good.



I know that, hence the "  " right after. 

Thank Kavin cuz I didn't do ****. I didn't know the alg for the bad case: r U2 r' U r U' r'
also I just found this piece of beast alg: r U2 r' U' r U' r'


----------



## GuRoux (Jan 31, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I know that, hence the "  " right after.
> 
> Thank Kavin cuz I didn't do ****. I didn't know the alg for the bad case: r U2 r' U r U' r'
> also I just found this piece of beast alg: r U2 r' U' r U' r'



nice alg; even better for OH.

actually, the standard alg is better for OH.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 31, 2016)

GuRoux said:


> nice alg; even better for OH.
> 
> actually, the standard alg is better for OH.



yeah

who cares about OH? (just kidding) What's the standard alg?


----------



## GuRoux (Jan 31, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> yeah
> 
> who cares about OH? (just kidding) What's the standard alg?



for 2H: U R U' M' U R'; less moves but slower than yours
for OH: U R U' R' r U r'; i think it's easier.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 31, 2016)

GuRoux said:


> for 2H: U R U' M' U R'; less moves but slower than yours
> for OH: U R U' R' r U r'; i think it's easier.



I use that sometimes

yeah now that i think about it, it is a bit faster.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 6, 2016)

triple vids today! (well the third one was cheating)

episodes 5, 6, and 7 about CMLL recognition, CMLL algorithms/execution, and 6-Flip EO case added to the OP.


----------



## Kudz (Feb 6, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Haha what did you think they were? Cool. (What's a zcross? )



They are nice. I like 4x4 walkthorugh solves, Meyer is nice. I suck at 4x4, but I like it. When I mean suck I mean BJ 4x4=VGJ 5x5 xdd.
Zcross wasn't typo.. My phone did some autocorrections..
In Poland we use normal qwerty keyboards.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 12, 2016)

Video numba ate about da first step of da last six edges addeed toto the OPP


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 21, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Video numba ate about da first step of da last six edges addeed toto the OPP



Video 9 LR edges! Kavin teaches us how to does the LSE.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 26, 2016)

The series is now complete!


----------



## deadcat (May 30, 2016)

This is awesome, thank you guys! 
(some went over my head, but I'm sure I'll come back to it when I'm more advanced)


----------



## deadcat (Jun 21, 2016)

Came back to this and finally understood the 4c prediction thing! I feel like I understand this step much better now, especially the cycle case. What I don't understand however is how you predict it in a split second during a solve :confused:


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 21, 2016)

deadcat said:


> Came back to this and finally understood the 4c prediction thing! I feel like I understand this step much better now, especially the cycle case. What I don't understand however is how you predict it in a split second during a solve :confused:


That's great!
The most important thing in LSE is lookahead. Predict EO during CMLL, find the LR edges during EO, predict the 4C during LR.


----------



## deadcat (Jun 22, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> That's great!
> The most important thing in LSE is lookahead. Predict EO during CMLL, find the LR edges during EO, predict the 4C during LR.


I'm getting the hang of the last two. First it really slowed me down, but now it feels slower but turns out to be faster due to improved fluidity. Got the best ao12 yet just now 

And it feels really awesome knowing what's going to happen next. Kinda like predicting the future, heh.


----------



## deadcat (Jun 28, 2016)

Just one more thing - a funny thing happened, I got an LR skip and got momentarily stuck as I had no prediction for 4c. Had to look and the cube to see what's going on. Noob fail?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 28, 2016)

deadcat said:


> Just one more thing - a funny thing happened, I got an LR skip and got momentarily stuck as I had no prediction for 4c. Had to look and the cube to see what's going on. Noob fail?


LR edge skips are a little annoying at times because you cant track BU so recognition is bad. I still struggle with that.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jun 28, 2016)

deadcat said:


> Just one more thing - a funny thing happened, I got an LR skip and got momentarily stuck as I had no prediction for 4c. Had to look and the cube to see what's going on. Noob fail?


Really you should be able to predict/force any UL/UR skips during EO though the multitasking can make 4c harder but you should at least see it coming.


----------



## deadcat (Jul 15, 2016)

So I've only just realized I'm always doing M2 LR insertion in order to be able to predict 4c according to what you showed here. But what if there's an M U2 M or similar LR insertion available? How to predict the 4c case then?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 15, 2016)

deadcat said:


> So I've only just realized I'm always doing M2 LR insertion in order to be able to predict 4c according to what you showed here. But what if there's an M U2 M or similar LR insertion available? How to predict the 4c case then?


The same patterns will be present, however they will be at a different spot. For the M U2 M case, you will predict 4C based on the back (you will see when you do the first M) and the top (the edges stay, centre does M2).


----------



## deadcat (Jul 15, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> The same patterns will be present, however they will be at a different spot. For the M U2 M case, you will predict 4C based on the back (you will see when you do the first M) and the top (the edges stay, centre does M2).


Not sure how to do this for all the cases. I know you love suggestions for videos, so here's one


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 16, 2016)

deadcat said:


> Not sure how to do this for all the cases. I know you love suggestions for videos, so here's one


This one's just for you 
I decided to just do 5 LSE walkthroughs instead of just showing the different cases. I made sure the thing you were wondering about showed up, and once you know that basic case you will be able to figure out the mirrors/symmetrical cases.


----------



## deadcat (Jul 16, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> This one's just for you
> I decided to just do 5 LSE walkthroughs instead of just showing the different cases. I made sure the thing you were wondering about showed up, and once you know that basic case you will be able to figure out the mirrors/symmetrical cases.


Thank you for doing this! While it didn't give me the whole answer, the video together with what you wrote here gave enough info for me to seemingly figure it out. 

What I understand so far:

1. Forget diagonal 4c prediction. No matter how you insert LR, opposite UL and UR colors before LR insertion mean it's the cycle case. 

2. When inserting LR with one of them solved in the upper layer, a line on U means the same as in regular LR insertion from the bottom layer. 

3. When inserting LR with one of them in the upper layer but mixed with the opposite color (M2 from the last case), a line on U is unreliable. You need to imagine flipping the center color, and going by the line that gives. 

4. For the solved case, when inserting LR with one of them in the upper layer, there is no line, but there is a block in the M slice (may need to imagine flipping the center as in #3 in order to recognize it). 

Phew. Is this right? And if so, is the much harder recog worth it vs just setting up LR on the bottom?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 16, 2016)

deadcat said:


> Thank you for doing this! While it didn't give me the whole answer, the video together with what you wrote here gave enough info for me to seemingly figure it out.
> 
> What I understand so far:
> 
> ...


Perfect. I told you you'd figure it out! The recog is definitely worth it.


----------

